# 30 mins to live



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Only one piece of music to hand you over to the other side - name it?!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Can't do a decision only for 30 mins
but this is what i would have for 10 hours.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

U R disturbed! .......


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

The last fifteen minutes of "the midsummer marriage.".


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

belfastboy said:


> U R disturbed! .......


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

jani said:


>


lol - love it...xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a hunch that thirty minutes would not be enough time to come to grips with the just heard news.... ergo how could you concentrate on listening to anything. Unless you are the sort who could instantly and fully accept the reality of that news, your decision making on this or that final aural wish might be more than a titch off, so in minute 29 you're thinking, oh, no, I would have rather been listening to.....

I say, drugs... I'd like my last 30 to be calm, dispassionate and not giving a _____. _Especially because I believe when you're gone, you're gone, period._

Beats upset, panic, grief, fear, etc.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

The sweetest music to my ears would be my dear father's voice welcoming me home, accompanied by a chorus of barks and meows from my from departed pets, whilst Chopin's Trois Nouvelles Etudes, played for me by the composer, pervades this delightful mix. Ah, death, where is thy sting?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, I wouldn't want my last 30 minutes to be spoiled by posing as a disdainful connoisseur so I'd go for the obvious mood pieces, to prepare me for meeting my Maker: Handel, 'I know that my Redeemer liveth' and 'And He shall feed his flock', and Bach, 'Jesu joy of man's desiring'.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

What a morbid thread!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If I had thirty minutes to live, I'd say, "Hey, the Ring cycle!" just to stretch things out. Well on second thought, maybe I wouldn't.

A better bet might be to say, "Just let me hear the rest of Cage's 'As Slow a Possible,' you know, the Halberstadt performance." This has two advantages. First, you only have to listen to a new note by Cage every one or two years. Second, the performance is not scheduled to end until 2640.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/As_Slow_as_Possible


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

It would have to be the climax to Mahler's resurrection even if I myself don't believe in the possibility of life after death as a conscious being


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Der Abschied from Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde of course.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

KenOC said:


> If I had thirty minutes to live, I'd say, "Hey, the Ring cycle!" just to stretch things out. Well on second thought, maybe I wouldn't.
> 
> A better bet might be to say, "Just let me hear the rest of Cage's 'As Slow a Possible,' you know, the Halberstadt performance." This has two advantages. First, you only have to listen to a new note by Cage every one or two years. Second, the performance is not scheduled to end until 2640.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/As_Slow_as_Possible


I wonder how long you could actually stand listening to it. You might come to regret your choice as early as 2200. I know I've felt that way during certain works....

I really doubt I'd spend my last 30 mins listening to music, but let's posit that I can't find my wife or call anyone, etc., I'd go out listening to Byzantine chant. If there is no heaven in the afterlife, I might as well get 30 minutes of it at the end of this one, and if there is a heaven I might as well begin to get used to the music.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

In an ideal world where said work had actually been completed, I would glady spend my last 30 minutes listening to the last 30 minutes of Scriabin's Mysterium. One way or the other.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Listening to music is a good way to go, as apparently hearing is the last sense to survive so you could drift out on something beautiful...


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Nono: No hay caminos, hay que caminar


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Sibelius's* symphony no. 7 with me conducting...and when that finishes I would like all the intstruments to vanish....the mysterious and calming sounds of an organ come from the earth and the world begins to sing Fauré's Cantique de Jean Racine as I say farewell to my life. 

Looking at the timings, I'd say it could work. The *Sibelius* would go for about 22 minutes the way I would conduct it, and then a short 2 minute break for applause and rearrangement of musicians to sing Fauré for 6 minutes as the final item........


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Perhaps I'd choose the third movement of Bruckner's 9th - I always envisage this as Bruckner's interpretation of what it's like to walk into the light so it would be of some consolation if it were to have a similar effect on me once I start to drift off. Trouble is, I'd probably take half an hour to decide whose recording to play...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If it goes true to form, I'll be in a coma for at least that long (I have stood vigil while several family members died that way).


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Whatever sound I get out of her will be just fine for me


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Symphonie Concertante of Joseph Jongen for Organ & Orchestra






Mvmt 2






Mvmt 3






Mvmt 4


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd be inclined to opt for the ongoing performance in Halberstadt of their 639 year version of _Organ2/ASLSP._

Then, when my 30 minutes were up, I would just say, "No, wait. It's not over yet."

[Hahaha, I just noticed that this thread is two pages long, and on page one, KenOC already made this joke. Oh, well. Ken and I can sit in the little Halberstadt church together, then, shivering in its Romanesque chill and cheating death.]


----------



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

Ein Deutches Requiem. I have no religion, but I do find the music comforting.


----------



## Adeodatus100 (May 27, 2013)

*Splutter!* _Thirty minutes?!?_

I'd been hoping for about fifteen hours. Propped up in the best seat in a cinema. The Barenboim/Kupfer _Ring_ playing on the screen, in surround sound. Popcorn. Lots of popcorn. Quietly expiring as that last note dies away.

But thirty minutes? ... that's not even enough for edited highlights!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

30" to go before oblivion and you're asking me what *music* I'd listen to? 
My children's voices.
Failing that, it'd have to be JSB, *Christ lag in Todes Banden* (BWV 4).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd listen to the Stones' "Sympathy for the Devil," hoping that Lucifer would consider turnabout fair play.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

On further reflection to my post #27 above, failing my children's voices and the Bach BWV 4 apocalypse default setting, I'd go for LvB 9 /1st movement or the codas to the 4th movements of Bruckner's 4th, 5th and 8th, and the same's coda to the 1st movement of the 9th.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Taking jani idea a little bit further (or a lot more), do you think the otherside would entertain ASLSP...........?

Anyway whats 639 years to a bunch of angels/ undead or whatever they are


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Most likely a Mahler symphony.  If I was in the mood for something more upbeat, then the sublime voices in "Cosi Fan Tutte"


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow that's tough...I'd say a three way tie between Strauss' Death and Transfiguration, the finale to Mahler's 2nd or 8th, and the adagio of Bruckner's 9th.

In case you haven't noticed, I'm a sucker for German post romanticism


----------



## Namito (Oct 12, 2012)

Mozart, Requiem. It is one hour though...


----------



## Xiansheng (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd pick a few of my favorite arias out of Bach's St. Matthew Passion:

So ist mein Jesus nun gefangen
Erbarme dich
Mache dich mein Herze rein

This would prepare me as well as anything.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Namito said:


> Mozart, Requiem. It is one hour though...


Not if you leave the Sussmayr parts out... : - )


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

A Vajrayana chant.


----------



## Borodin (Apr 8, 2013)

Since his music is from the other side, it would be a mere welcome...

1:39


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd spend the first 25 minutes with loved ones if possible. Then I'd go outside, look up and reach my arms out to the stars to face my destiny, while playing the final track of Michael Stearns - Planetary Unfolding:


----------



## jrmcmichael (Jun 25, 2013)

Well it certainly won't take 30 mins... But Bach's Brandenburg Concerto number 3... Its a upbeat airy song that would keep me upbeat in the afterlife..


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

The last movement of Mahler's 9th symphony. Or maybe Poulenc's Stabat Mater.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Liebestod from _Tristan und Isolde,_ because whenever I listen to it, I feel like I could die right there and not regret anything, because I will never experience anything more beautiful in my life.


----------



## jrmcmichael (Jun 25, 2013)

Actually.. I want to change my choice.. I would rather have Tchaikovsky's 1812 Orchestra... With that superb ending and the cannon blasts... what a great way to be sent off.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

jani said:


> Can't do a decision only for 30 mins
> but this is what i would have for 10 hours.


You, jani, my friend, are one twisted puppy. Now I'm gonna have that song running around in my head for the rest of the day! Thanks a lot.

So in retaliation. Here you are. You're welcome.






OK... to usher me out of this existence. I'd like this to be the one song that my fading ears hears - The dulcet tones of Natalie Dessay singing "Tu Del Ciel Ministro Elleto" from "Il Trionfo del Tempo e del Disinganno"...


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Ravellian said:


> Liebestod from _Tristan und Isolde,_ because whenever I listen to it, I feel like I could die right there and not regret anything, because I will never experience anything more beautiful in my life.


Same here. I remember hearing the Liebestod for the first time while driving. I nearly lost control of the car, it was so powerful.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'd more than likely pop this guy in:


----------



## Cstov (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd probably want to go out listening to either "Fanfare for the common man" or "Queen of the Night's Aria"

But I like the idea of holding it off by trying to sit through "As Slow as Possible"...


----------



## Tapiola (Jul 12, 2013)

The final countdown 6 times back to back 

That's actually a really tough question, mainly because the piece would have to end in under 30... maybe Mozart symphony 40 or 38 (depending on my about to die mood), or perhaps Tapiola by Sibelius...

... or possibly Gates of Delirium by Yes (if I was feeling proggy), or maybe even The Odyssey by Symphony X (feeling some uplifting epic sounding metal). More likely though I'd spend the last 30 minutes of my life completely unable to make a decision on what piece or song to play.


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

The finale of Bruckners 9th symphony.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Mahler 6th, last movement.


----------



## ClassicalCumulus (Jul 24, 2013)

Honestly, it would be John Luther Adam's _In The White Silence_. I would gladly let that piece take me into the next world...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

If you all know me well enough, I got a death-bed favorite. Too obvious to say. :tiphat:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I would probably just want silence to reflect on my life.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Couchie said:


> I would probably just want silence to reflect on my life.


Always thought you were a closest Cage (4'33") fan


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

This was Arthur Rubinstein's answer:






I so hope he got his wish.


----------

